# Will online Shop aufmachen... Brauche aber Hilfe bzw. Tips



## archulio (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin momentan dabei, einen Online DVD und Spiele Shop aufzubauen.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

1.) Wo bekomme ich billig Verpackungen für den Versand her ?

2.) Ich habe momentan kontakt zu einem Händler aufgenommen, suche aber verzweifelt nach weiteren um die Preise zu vergleichen und mir den besten raus zu picken.

3.) Wie mache ich am besten Werbung für den Online Shop ?


----------



## otherside (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Muss man für sowas nicht ein Gewerbe anmelden? Wegen Steuersache usw.

zu 1) Wenn du ein Gewerbe hast kannst du in Großhandelmärkte einkaufen (z.B. Metro), da bekommt man sows.

zu 3) Partner suchen die z.B. einen Banner von dir auf ihre Seite stellen. Zeitung.

MFG


----------



## CyHome (27. Mai 2004)

1) Da musst du bei Großhändlern schauen. In der Regel werden PC´s Spiele, DVD´s usw. in Luftpolsterumschlägen geliefert. (Auch bei Ebay gibt es eine Menge interessante Sachen dazu... einfach mal bei e-Bay "Verpackung" oder "Luftpolsterumschläge" eingeben!

2) Es gibt einige Großhändler in dem Bereich - auch hier am besten mal googlen und suchen (Ach PC-Zeitschriften können hier weiterhelfen)

3) Werbung ist leider ein sehr grosser Bereich. Ich persönlich würde

a) Werbung auf Div. Online Seiten machen (Kosten halt)
b) Werbung in Computerzeitschriten (z.B. PC-Games usw. usw) (Kostet Dich richtig Kohle - da wirst du ersteinmal Geld investieren bzw. sparen müssen)

Jetzt noch Punkte von mir... 

a) Du musst Gewerbe anmelden.. auserdem darfst Du nicht vergessen, das du ein "Fernabgabegesetzt" hast, was besagt, das man innerhalb von 14 Tagen die Ware zurückesenden kann! (Also Geldfluss im Auge behalten, falls der Kunde Geld back haben will)

b) Aufpassen mit Versionen ab 18 Jahren.. darfst du in Deutschland nicht offen anbeiten!

Also.. noch mal Idee überdenken und richtig planen - so wird das auch was werden!


----------

